# Wieso wird die App beendet ???



## acine123 (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo. Ich habe eine Android App mit einem Timer und einer MainActivity. Da ich von meinem Timer auf Variablen und Methoden der MainActivity zugreifen möchte habe ich diese Methode: 
	
	
	
	





```
public void setOption(MainActivity option) {
		this.option = option;
	}
```

in den Timer geschrieben, und in der MainActivity nach der Erstellung der Variablen sofort aufgerufen
	
	
	
	





```
c.setOption(this);
```
c ist ein Objekt der Timer Klasse. Wenn ich jetzt aber in der Run() Methode des Timers den Text meiner TextView die ich in der MainActivity erstellt habe verändern will, wird die App beendet.(Ich erhalte keine Begründung). 
	
	
	
	





```
option.actual();
```
actual() ist eine Methode die ich in der MainActivity gemacht habe, die den TextView aktualisiert.

Was habe ich falsch gemacht?


----------



## dzim (20. Mai 2014)

Ich schau mal kurz in meine Glasskugel... Mist... Die ist kaputt!

Sag mal, du hast doch bestimmt schon andere Posts hier gelesen, oder? Wie sollen wir dir helfen, wenn wir bestenfalls nur rätseln könnten?
Zeig uns deinen Stacktrace aus dem Logcat und wir können dir vielleicht helfen. Mit den Informationen, die du bisher gegeben hast, wird das nichts.

Nur so viel: Es wird wohl eine NullPointerException fliegen. Bei mir landen manchmal nicht immer alle relevanten Nachrichten im gefilterten Output des Logcat, da muss man dann in dem Abschnitt mit allen Nachrichten mal nachschauen...


----------



## Phash (21. Mai 2014)

Evtl musst du dstahaschanged() aufrufen,  ist zumindest bei Listen so...


----------

